# Slightly off topic - Blog



## bazinga (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I don't post much atm, bit of a lurker, but am following your journeys. OH persuaded me after Christmas to start a blog about our journey to help me get it out and discuss it.

So if you want to have a read (it is in my sig) and I would love to hear from any similar stories successful and not, and other journeys.

Thanks everyone for reading/commenting/ignoring as you see fit  


http://weebitofbabymakingttc.blogspot.co.uk/2012/01/hello-there.html

/links


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Bazinga, I've just read your blog!!  Bloody hilarious and sad and moving.  And, for me, totally relatable!  I've pcos too and have been there are done all you've mentioned.  I'll defo keep up with it - wishing you all the bestXXX


----------



## bazinga (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Tessykins!  

Wishing you all the best too, hopefully we both have our BFPs soon!  

Glad you enjoyed, I was a morto putting it out there


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Loved it! You are a wonderful writer! I will be following you. Fellow PCOSer here!


----------



## bazinga (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks girls, thrilled you like it.  Have updated this morning, just a short one.  

Please do continue to read/follow/reply, it means a lot.

Many thanks


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

I read it too  and will be following your story. what a fab and witty writer you are x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi I've read your blog-very amusing and easily relatable to my experiences. Keep up the good work...


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Brilliant bazinga - loved reading it.  Keep posting and i'll keep following


----------



## bazinga (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you all for your levely comments 

New post today - which I can't post due to a swear in the title - oops  

So here's a link to April instead - it's the second post http://weebitofbabymakingttc.blogspot.co.uk/2012_04_01_archive.html

/links


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Ha-ha! Love it Bazinga!!!

Please keep posting, have just read all your blogs to date and will look forward to more!!!

J xx


----------



## bazinga (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Diamond Girl!

Interesting link on my blog post from yest evening atm, if you all fancy a read. Would be interested to hear your views.

http://weebitofbabymakingttc.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/bitterness-or-pain.html

/links


----------



## bazinga (Jan 6, 2012)

Hiya,

Hope you don't mind me telling you I've a few new posts up.

http://weebitofbabymakingttc.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/and-oscar-goes-to.html

Have had more  for the collection so it is a bit depressing- just to forewarn!

Babydust to all xx

/links


----------

